# So, Who'll Get Banned First For "Normal?"



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Recently, I got in trouble at PF for discussing a taboo word in a clinical and historical manner.
My point was that typing a word that is not a traditionally-understood vulgar word is not a bad thing and to think so is a dangerous thing.
Now, Unilever, the corporation that owns Dove, has decided that the word, "normal," is a taboo word. After all, "normal' is exclusionary. Seems it leaves out those who don't fall into that category. 

Maker of Dove Soap Will Drop the Word ‘Normal’ From Beauty Products - The New York Times (nytimes.com) 

I get it. To admit that there is such a thing as "normal" is to admit that there is such a thing as abnormal.

So, what are they going to print on the package? "This soap/shampoo is for those who don't have oily or dry skin. You know; those who have the skin that is without issue."?
So, I earned a temp ban to make a point. Guess what. Current news is making my damned point. While you can't watch afternoon TV without hearing the Lord's name taken in vain, even the word, "normal" is being demonized.

Way to go, America. Or Canadians, or whatever country thinks this cool. Actually, screw you. I know what is happening, and Goebbels would be proud.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The world is changing so fast, it's hard to keep up.

I did a zoom meeting the other day with a group I volunteer with. By the end I was wondering when we all have to go back to school and learn the new language. It's seems a whole lot is changing quickly and it's hard for this old fart to keep up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> The world is changing so fast, it's hard to keep up.
> 
> I did a zoom meeting the other day with a group I volunteer with. By the end I was wondering when we all have to go back to school and learn the new language. It's seems a whole lot is changing quickly and it's hard for this old fart to keep up.


Should we "keep u," or push right the Hell back? Even if it gets us booted from our favorite liberal message boards?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Normal
Normal
Normal
Normal
Normal
Denton is not
Normal
Normal
Normal

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Normal
> Normal
> Normal
> Normal
> ...


You are right. I am exemplary.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

They are changing normal to abnormal..


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

How long till they want to ban our own names? A name can imply gender and race. Maybe we should be issued numbers, something in hexadecimal?
I am now 87F342AC.

No liberal feelings were harmed during this message...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

T-Man 1066 said:


> How long till they want to ban our own names? A name can imply gender and race. Maybe we should be issued numbers, something in hexadecimal?
> I am now 87F342AC.
> 
> No liberal feelings were harmed during this message...


Right on. I am now
5374657068656e


----------



## 38845 (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm abnormal as ****, I'm not going to get offended by it. Normal is boring, but since when did it become a bad word? Jesus man, snowflakes...


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

As long as we tolerate the crap, they're going to push for more. You can bitch about it, but until a large enough group stand together and refuse to tolerate it, it will only get worse. Unfortunately, we have allowed the schiesskopf mentality to rule, and they are creating rules, soon to be laws, that will demand our acceptance, not just tolerance.
Look at the people who left this site. I'd wager they will eventually drift back out of habit, and accept the boot heel on their neck they complained about before.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

T-Man 1066 said:


> How long till they want to ban our own names? A name can imply gender and race. Maybe we should be issued numbers, something in hexadecimal?
> I am now 87F342AC.
> 
> No liberal feelings were harmed during this message...


Someone tried that in 1934, Didn't work out so well !

If they do want I D3ADB33F


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

If you don't like today-- you sure ain't gonna like tomorrow


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Newspeak, it is happening. Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Welcome to _The New Normal_.


Wait..... is that OK to say?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Eh, so what? I doubt if any of us found that "rose garden" we were all searching for. Not to sound cynical, what did you expect?

There is one thing about being 70. I've heard of every scam, every excuse and every money scheme the easy-riders have dreamed up. And don't let that "70 years of age" fool you or convince you to stop. Most of the idiot posse' I run with at the gym are always mistaken for guys in their fifties.

Not going to like tomorrow? Well, even if it's a bad day, at least we're above ground. Yes, I still wear crappy jeans with pocket folders like scalpels. I have a good job, an amazing wife and surprisingly few scars.

_Life is good, even on a bad day_. For example, I got the newspaper off my driveway early this morning. All of the articles were puerile jive with comments more suitable to be study hall whispers.

Had a terrific night yesterday! I was looking for a knife to sharpen, and after digging through my crusty pockets I found _five dollars in singles_. Well, I don't care what tomorrow is like. My jeans are soft, I dismiss bangers with four syllable words they're still researching, and I finally found a place that actually makes drinkable roasted coffee.

My advice? Laugh at the world, buy a nice knife and be grateful this isn't a gay, love-child forum. Heck, even *Slippy* laughs with diverse heckling like that...


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

"Normal" is the new "N" word.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> "Normal" is the new "N" word.


Then I'm good to go. No one ever accused me of being normal.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Then I'm good to go. No one ever accused me of being normal.


Way ahead of you. As a college student, most of us used cuss words just by being exposed to each other. It got so bad that even other mouthy students complained.

We needed a "catch all" phrase that demonstrated our evil candor and still didn't offend most of the group.

Everything bad was now as branded as "_a two pound enema_."

For example, if a guy dated a girl who constantly complained, someone might surmise, "_Hey, have you seen Jocko's new date? Boy, that's a woman who desperately needs a two pound enema_..."

We all got the message, the reference was just lame enough to meet our lowly standards, and surprisingly _not one person_ complained. Ergo, anyone with the need of an enema_ could then be accused of being normal..._


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I private company did this. It might start a stupid trend, and it might not.
I guess we should be grateful that Unilever doesn't own the site, eh?

Goebbels was a propogandist, not a censor.
Until we see this idiocy oozing from the halls of congress, private businesses are free to make whatever terrible decisions they wish to make, and we should continue to see to it that they fail for those choices.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> You are right. I am exemplary.


Think the word you are looking for is "special".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Black 5 said:


> As long as we tolerate the crap, they're going to push for more. You can bitch about it, but until a large enough group stand together and refuse to tolerate it, it will only get worse. Unfortunately, we have allowed the schiesskopf mentality to rule, and they are creating rules, soon to be laws, that will demand our acceptance, not just tolerance.
> Look at the people who left this site. I'd wager they will eventually drift back out of habit, and accept the boot heel on their neck they complained about before.


Yep!!
Here you are, bitching and moaning.
If you don't like it here, leave.
It is really simple.
This is a privately owned site, the First Amendment does not apply here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yep!!
> Here you are, bitching and moaning.
> If you don't like it here, leave.
> It is really simple.
> This is a privately owned site, the First Amendment does not apply here.


Yup.
My post wasn't about this board in specific but those who are canceling and censoring words, books, images, etc.

This site is reacting to what is being made censored, and the entities that are doing that are the problem.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yep!!
> Here you are, bitching and moaning.
> If you don't like it here, leave.
> It is really simple.
> This is a privately owned site, the First Amendment does not apply here.


Simple, yes.
But not as gratifying to people who want to show others how oppressed they are.
The same kinds of people who must take to social media about the contents of a television show, instead of just changing the channel.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Testy, aren't we? Can't accept criticism?

I believe I will continue to speak my mind. It seems like you've become overly defensive all of a sudden. I stated that silent tolerance leads to forced acceptance. You don't think the owners need to be aware of discontent? I'm sure they've noticed the drop in activity. And you noticed I'm sure that I guessed the members who left would drift on back here out of habit and accept the rules and restrictions.

I never thought I would see you act this way. I had, well, still have a lot of respect for you, but your defensive behavior puzzles me. 
I realize I'm free to leave, and I realize you have the power to force me to leave. But I still will speak my mind unless you decide to silence me because you don't like or agree with my opinion. Which would prove my point, ironically.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> Simple, yes.
> But not as gratifying to people who want to show others how oppressed they are.
> The same kinds of people who must take to social media about the contents of a television show, instead of just changing the channel.


I changed the channel for some time. I'm capable. But I think I'll stay for a while. Seeing some fresh input by new members is interesting. Watching you guys get your drawers twisted up attempting to be insulting is one of the reasons I drifted away in the first place.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

T-Man 1066 said:


> How long till they want to ban our own names? A name can imply gender and race. Maybe we should be issued numbers, something in hexadecimal?
> I am now 87F342AC.
> 
> No liberal feelings were harmed during this message...


Nope. 8th letter of alphabet is: H. So you are a closet Narzi.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Black 5 said:


> Testy, aren't we? Can't accept criticism?
> 
> I believe I will continue to speak my mind. It seems like you've become overly defensive all of a sudden. I stated that silent tolerance leads to forced acceptance. You don't think the owners need to be aware of discontent? I'm sure they've noticed the drop in activity. And you noticed I'm sure that I guessed the members who left would drift on back here out of habit and accept the rules and restrictions.
> 
> ...


Based on my years of life experience, I have reached the point where I have lost all sympathy for whiny, complaining people of any stripe, left or right.
And there you have it.
Hiding behind a fake name on an anonymous Internet forum to complain is hardly a risky endeavor.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Black 5 said:


> I changed the channel for some time. I'm capable. But I think I'll stay for a while. Seeing some fresh input by new members is interesting. Watching you guys get your drawers twisted up attempting to be insulting is one of the reasons I drifted away in the first place.


The point is, you're bitching to the wrong crowd, just for the sake of it.
Stop pissing in the wind, and put your effort where your mouth is: Contact Us – VerticalScope Inc.
I'm sure just like others in your life, I did the work for you to get you to the end goal. All you have to do is follow through.

Or just keep drifting on the breeze of your own flatulence, I really don't care.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Well. I could tell both of you moderators where to get off based on your attitudes, inferring I'm a coward, lazy, and depending on others to tote my barge. And I yet might. 

Until then, I will continue to speak my mind about all things on here as I feel obliged.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Black 5 said:


> Well. I could tell both of you moderators where to get off based on your attitudes, inferring I'm a coward, lazy, and depending on others to tote my barge. And I yet might.
> 
> Until then, I will continue to speak my mind about all things on here as I feel obliged.


The point, which you continue to intentionally ignore, is that this is a privately owned site. It can have its own rules. The rules of the site do not affect you anywhere else.
You have chosen to subject yourself to these rules by continuing to remain here.
You can "speak your mind" about your own choice all you like.
Your choice to remain here is the ONLY factor leading to your complaint. It's your fault, and you choose to do nothing productive to change your situation.
Accept responsibility for your suffering.

Or don't...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

And as much has people complain here, few have been given a vacation. So far the rules here have been easy. Complain to your hearts content. 

If you think just complaining here is going to change the world, you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

If you would all go back and read my pist, you will see I generalized about society, and then used an event as an example. All of you are being so quick to jump on me in defense of this site. Maybe you should compare what I said on general, to the way you, as representatives of this forum, have addressed me with insults.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Black 5 said:


> Well. I could tell both of you moderators where to get off based on your attitudes, inferring I'm a coward, lazy, and depending on others to tote my barge. And I yet might.
> 
> Until then, I will continue to speak my mind about all things on here as I feel obliged.


You're assuming. No one said that. Just saying there are other things to do that will get your message out.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

I've put my message out lot's of places. People need, as a society, to not be afraid to say they don't approve of certain behaviors. I have no fear of discussion on this forum, because I've known all of you for several years. I respect your opinions, your knowledge, and definitely the experience. That's why I'm surprised at the manner in which some of you have reacted. Insults? Should be beneath moderators to act that way. 

Now if you want me gone, say so. I'm not looking for a banned banner, and I'm not a sock, so let's get that question out of the way before you make a decision.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Black 5 said:


> If you would all go back and read my pist, you will see I generalized about society, and then used an event as an example.


I took your suggestion.
This is what I found.


Black 5 said:


> I'd wager they will eventually drift back out of habit, *and accept the boot heel on their neck* they complained about before.


Stop playing the sanctimonious victim.
You're directly equating the enforcing of rules of a private company on a private site is tantamount to a boot on the neck of members.
You choose to partake in this community, therefore subjecting yourself, BY CHOICE, to that which you claim to oppose, but will lift no hand to correct your perceived slight when offered the direct line of communication that _could_ affect change.

If you think your implication of our mod team acting as Nazis with boot heels on the necks of people isn't going to be received as an insult, your head might be screwed on a little loose.
Yes, I know you didn't say the word "Nazi". That's a handy little "out" so you can continue to play the victim if you're called out on it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Black 5 said:


> Now if you want me gone, say so. I'm not looking for a banned banner, and I'm not a sock, so let's get that question out of the way before you make a decision.


We don't "want" you gone.
Each member can offer a valuable contribution to the group.

What we want is for you to recognize the mod team is here to keep the peace, uphold site rules, and clean up messes.
If you wish to see rules changed, you can contact those in charge. Complaining about it here solves nothing.
Complaining about it to "them" might not change anything either, but at least you can say you tried, and then choose to continue abiding by them or leave of your own accord.
You will never be banned for simply speaking in opposition. It's just tiresome, and you'll eventually just get ignored.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm not playing the victim. I'm getting a discussion going.

And it's working. But my perceived insult required direct insults from moderators?
I think I should take a few hours off while some of you regain your bearing. 

Nope, not a victim. I keep coming back.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Black 5 said:


> I'm not playing the victim. I'm getting a discussion going.
> 
> And it's working. But my perceived insult required direct insults from moderators?
> I think I should take a few hours off while some of you regain your bearing.
> ...


So... battered person syndrome?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Black 5 said:


> I've put my message out lot's of places. People need, as a society, to not be afraid to say they don't approve of certain behaviors. I have no fear of discussion on this forum, because I've known all of you for several years. I respect your opinions, your knowledge, and definitely the experience. That's why I'm surprised at the manner in which some of you have reacted. Insults? Should be beneath moderators to act that way.
> 
> Now if you want me gone, say so. I'm not looking for a banned banner, and I'm not a sock, so let's get that question out of the way before you make a decision.


I kinda like lively conversations. So I won't be contributing to your getting that banner. 

I got my banner because I presented factual information to a previous mod who didn't like facts.  RPD had quite the mess to clean up after he was done. That's one of the reasons I was glad when the made him an admin. Well that and I highly respect the man.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Ha haha...no, no no...not a battered person.

And as far as being ignored, this whole thing could have stopped long ago if three moderators had mot decided they needed to dogpile a member over his opinion that may have unintentionally hurt their pride.

Now, I've expressed my opinion, I'm willing to stop this if you are.
But if you want to keep it going, I'll be back
online in about three hours.

HI @Slippy. 👋


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Black 5 said:


> Ha haha...no, no no...not a battered person.
> 
> And as far as being ignored, this whole thing could have stopped long ago if three moderators had mot decided they needed to dogpile a member over his opinion that may have unintentionally hurt their pride.
> 
> ...


You have no idea how happy I am to know you're willing to stop.
I think my pride can finally recover.
😂


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow! I stop to watch a movie or two on TV and come back to this! LOL!


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> You have no idea how happy I am to know you're willing to stop.
> I think my pride can finally recover.
> 😂


Does this mean we can be friends now? I just couldn't stand the thought of us not being friends.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Black 5 said:


> Does this mean we can be friends now? I just couldn't stand the thought of us not being friends.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I come back in here and find what I expected.

Neuter every word that is offensive, block them or remove them, 

censorship in the 21'st century at its finest, boy, what the Third Reich could have done with this tech.

Hell Slick Willie found the word is offensive in todays libspeak.

Well my "vacation" from here has allowed me to catch up on otherwise neglected things.

I will continue to do my things, My viewpoints are not needed anyways, Vertigo can hire pro's.

I don't care for an indifferent populace to what I have posted for over 12 years.

I posted here because of Denton Getting screwed over, must not upset ONE person out there.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Well my "vacation" from here has allowed me to catch up on otherwise neglected things.
> 
> I will continue to do my things, My viewpoints are not needed anyways


Your opinion and views are always welcome here. Many have learned a lot from you.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Me,me,me, let it be me, I post in the wrong forums most of the time—-and all of the time, I sound crazy.
OK, maybe I am crackers and in hot soup most of the time ; but people need hearty nourishment, don’t they?

((((Ha,ha,ha....let it be me who gets fried! I am pretty fried anyway. )))


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Well I come back in here and find what I expected.
> 
> Neuter every word that is offensive, block them or remove them,
> 
> ...


Things have definitely changed many places and not for the better. There used to be more energy here. Disappointing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Things have definitely changed many places and not for the better. There used to be more energy here. Disappointing.


Changes happen. It takes time to get back to "normal". Have you changed? Nope, me neither.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> View attachment 112785


No, that is some delusional wretch that doesn’t know daylight from dark. But not to worry, he has a watchdog named Harris, and she has a watchdog named PelosiShumer. And everyone can see where this is all headed .

It is fast tracking itself to Hell, and we are along for the ride, at least for now. It looks like the populace will have an active role when they try to send the NG after us. And that boys and girls is in those pinhead minds in DC.

PS:Between this forum and OTP, and posting to Twatter some obnoxious stuff, that irritates the liberals; I feel that I am in my element. And if this GD iPad work normal like, my life would be complete. )))


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Black 5 said:


> Does this mean we can be friends now? I just couldn't stand the thought of us not being friends.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Normal and abnormal. Banning me will not change reality. Liberalism is the art of making abnormal and bizarre normal and normal freakish and racist. Liberalism is denying reality. Just put LSD in the tap water. So everyone goes on a trip.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I banned myself from Twitter and Facebook.
I kicked Facebook to the curb several years ago.
I joined Twitter to follow DJT. They banned him, so I banned myself. I walked away.

Google pays attention, too. They don't ban; they bury. Use the wrong word, say the wrong thing, and you can expect what you say will not be on the first search page.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

So will someone take a minute and explain to me when the people here became our nemesis. I thought we were all here to help each other. We have had differences of opinions before. I have seen many arguments, bans etc on this site. However, there now seems to be personal attacks and prodding. Don't we have enough problems to deal with without trying to incite each other? 

If this is for that well loved banned badge of honor just say so I am sure someone here will be happy to help you receive it..

So lets work together and see if we can actually accomplish something that will benefit all of us.

Just my two cents, carry on.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> So will someone take a minute and explain to me when the people here became our nemesis. I thought we were all here to help each other. We have had differences of opinions before. I have seen many arguments, bans etc on this site. However, there now seems to be personal attacks and prodding. Don't we have enough problems to deal with without trying to incite each other?
> 
> If this is for that well loved banned badge of honor just say so I am sure someone here will be happy to help you receive it..
> 
> ...


Being the one who started this conversation, I'll be the one who asks for clarification. 
Is your point directed at the sidebar or is it directed at my initial position?


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

All I am going to say on this topic.

I used to be an active member of a small community forum about a sport. There was a good group of moderators, but their hands were pretty tied for free speech.

Problem was the “free speech” picked on one family that produced 3 D1 athletes and their father coach that produced many other college athletes and state champs. Most of the kids attacked were under 15.

The main protagonist had a nephew at a rival school and many aliases. He was so stupid I found out who he was and where he taught school, being on the forum during school hours.

I got fed up with it and trolled the troll with my other alias, my respected one jumping in from time to time. 

Long story short, it ruined the forum. When the mods weren’t allowed to enforce very simple rules, it went to H.... Most of the mods quit and joined my crusade. A forum that had 300 posts a day went to 300 posts a season.

I kinda like this place and I can live with simple rules.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> Being the one who started this conversation, I'll be the one who asks for clarification.
> Is your point directed at the sidebar or is it directed at my initial position?


Hi Denton actually this wasn't directed at you. The explanation you provided about why you posted what you did that got you banned was more than adequate for me to understand your position. You should know me well enough that if I had a problem with you I would have sent you a message asking what was going on.

Just seems like there is a lot of prodding going on and I was curious why. I can't read all the posts since I have been gone. I have tried to read enough to see where the active people stand on different issues.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Hi Denton actually this wasn't directed at you. The explanation you provided about why you posted what you did that got you banned was more than adequate for me to understand your position. You should know me well enough that if I had a problem with you I would have sent you a message asking what was going on.
> 
> Just seems like there is a lot of prodding going on and I was curious why. I can't read all the posts since I have been gone. I have tried to read enough to see where the active people stand on different issues.


The problem with the internet is that it's hard to read intention/expression. Some things are taken out of context, others are misinterpreted. People sometimes forget to take things with a grain of salt. I think this will settle down some as time goes on and people get used to the new format.

Some folks said they would never be back and yet they are starting to trickle in. I'm glad because I like most of them. Most just moved over the the orange site. They still pop in on occasion, they'll hit like on a post.

With this new format, some older posts are being resurrected. For some the information is still relevant and worthy of resurrection. Others would be best left buried.

One thing that has come out of this is re-reading some old posts by old members. Names I had forgotten about but said oh yeah! when I saw them. What happened to them is anyone's guess. It was pretty much the same when you left. A few of us wondered where you went and why. But you're back and we're glad you're here.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Very good point Inceptor. 

I have enjoyed some of the old posts. Like you I wondered what happened to some of them. 

I am glad to be back. I have a couple projects in the works and look forward to sharing them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Hi Denton actually this wasn't directed at you. The explanation you provided about why you posted what you did that got you banned was more than adequate for me to understand your position. You should know me well enough that if I had a problem with you I would have sent you a message asking what was going on.
> 
> Just seems like there is a lot of prodding going on and I was curious why. I can't read all the posts since I have been gone. I have tried to read enough to see where the active people stand on different issues.


My Love, we have been running the roads together long enough to know when I am opening a gate for you to run wild with your thoughts.
Then again, its been a while since we've ran rampant, together. So... kick up your heels and say what you have to say! I'm on your six.
We really need to get in our groove, again.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

This site changed just over to same format as another unnamed very similar site that was commerlized. I'm betting it has the same new owners. Prepare for the worst. That site sucked after it did. Typical mods playing favorites with posers as long as they pimped the sites advertisers. Turned me off from participating much on here.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

Steve40th said:


> They are changing normal to abnormal..


Abnormal is the new normal in todays world.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

chuckklr98 said:


> This site changed just over to same format as another unnamed very similar site that was commerlized. I'm betting it has the same new owners. Prepare for the worst. That site sucked after it did. Typical mods playing favorites with posers as long as they pimped the sites advertisers. Turned me off from participating much on here.


It probably is the same owners. They own over a 1k sites.

We are a small group. Many of the members and most of the mods here have known each other for a while. We don't play favorites and there are no posers as far as I can tell.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

chuckklr98 said:


> Abnormal is the new normal in todays world.


Well hell, I'll finally fit in somewhere


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton you can not expect me to jump in with both feet. I am still dipping my toes into the water. 
I am almost ready to put both feet in 


Denton said:


> My Love, we have been running the roads together long enough to know when I am opening a gate for you to run wild with your thoughts.
> Then again, its been a while since we've ran rampant, together. So... kick up your heels and say what you have to say! I'm on your six.
> We really need to get in our groove, again.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Changes happen. It takes time to get back to "normal". Have you changed? Nope, me neither.


I have here and some other places. I am here less often and post less.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Well, @Auntie , part of the problem right now us that people here are a tad sensitive and overreact to certain stimuli. What at one time could be argued/discussed reasonably now turns molehills into mountains.
So until the tensions of the changes and challenges settles down you can expect to see more behaviors like this.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe a mirror would be helpful.
You accused me a few weeks ago of disagreeing with everything you said, when you had a different screen name.
There's only been one person on this forum I have ever remotely called on the carpet for anything...and it wasn't you.
When you mentioned it, I thought you were being a tad sensitive. After reading some of your recent posts, I'm convinced of it.

Just my take.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie said:


> So will someone take a minute and explain to me when the people here became our nemesis. I thought we were all here to help each other. We have had differences of opinions before. I have seen many arguments, bans etc on this site. However, there now seems to be personal attacks and prodding. Don't we have enough problems to deal with without trying to incite each other?
> 
> If this is for that well loved banned badge of honor just say so I am sure someone here will be happy to help you receive it..
> 
> ...


Auntie, some people are very resistant to any kind of change.
There’s a good book on the subject I read years ago when I was in the corporate world titled “Who Moved The Cheese.”
Some go so far as to exhibit infantile behavior.
Bottom line is this forum became not much more than a political gripe board and we would like to get back to its original premise - prepping.
Some people just can’t handle change.
I’m glad to see you back, you always had great contributions to this board.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi @Robie . Still looking for a reason to climb on me, huh? Seems like you didn't read the thread thoroughly either, or you just read into it what you wanted because you're already bigoted toward anything I say.

Nice if you to pop back in well after the situation was diffused to try and push buttons.

Thanks for playing. Now hit the ignore button on me and run along.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I have here and some other places. I am here less often and post less.


Is the reason you are here less because of the political stuff thin skin or another reason?



Black 5 said:


> Well, @Auntie , part of the problem right now us that people here are a tad sensitive and overreact to certain stimuli. What at one time could be argued/discussed reasonably now turns molehills into mountains.
> So until the tensions of the changes and challenges settles down you can expect to see more behaviors like this.


Well with the constant prodding I am seeing I am not surprised. So in my opinion people (on here and out in the world) need to suck it up and stop being snowflakes. Part of freedom of speech is allowing someone to express their ideas that you don't agree with. If you don't agree with it you have the right to say so in a mature way. Lets just dump the playground behaviour and discuss stuff. Isn't that what we are here for?



rice paddy daddy said:


> Auntie, some people are very resistant to any kind of change.
> There’s a good book on the subject I read years ago when I was in the corporate world titled “Who Moved The Cheese.”
> Some go so far as to exhibit infantile behavior.
> Bottom line is this forum became not much more than a political gripe board and we would like to get back to its original premise - prepping.
> ...


Added the book to my list. I am getting ready to read Bonhoeffer. I have heard some great things about it.

------------------------

I am seeing that there is a lot of hurt feelings here. Just because you are right with your perspective it doesn't mean I am wrong with mine. Is the current country we are living in going to hell in a handbasket? In my opinion yes it is. Are the snowflakes destroying history and being a pain in our bums,? Yes! 

It seems that many people on the board have to work some things out. We went through this a few years back. I can't be the only one that remembers that ruckus. If you feel that the people and information here have merit then stick around, express your opinions and quit taking things so personally. 

The above is directed at no one in particular and just my opinion. 

edited to add:

There is an ignore/mute button. If someone irritates you so much that you hate seeing their posts use it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I have here and some other places. I am here less often and post less.


You may have changed how you say things temporarily but you haven't changed who you are.

Once you're comfortable with the new format, you'll be back to the same RedLion I've come to know and respect.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good thing this thread isn't a train. If it were, we'd be so far into the tree line that first responders would need hours to get to it.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm not allowed to run the train
The whistle I can't blow…
I'm not allowed to say how far
The railroad cars can go.
I'm not allowed to shoot off steam,
Nor even clang the bell…
But let the damn train jump the track
And see who catches Hell!


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

And that is NOT victim mentality.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow, what a serious waste of bandwidth! According to the FNG, he's tangled with three moderators. What a poser, heck, I have irritated three major moderators just by signing in!

I believe you can be outspoken and a good debater and still not aggravate too many members. That's not saying I go looking for the "high and moldy," but it makes my morning if some newbie ties up the whole forum because he tore a hole into his favorite snow white athletic socks.

I wish more of you knew Sicilian.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

So who is this newby you speak of? And the f that's directed at me, talk to your mods about continuing the flow. 

However, long ago yesterday, all that was settled. That train has already pulled out of the station.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Whoops. How do you edit?

"The F" should have just been the word "if."


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Black 5 said:


> Whoops. How do you edit?
> 
> "The F" should have just been the word "if."


In the upper right hand corner of your post is 3 dots. Click on that and the edit option is there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Good thing this thread isn't a train. If it were, we'd be so far into the tree line that first responders would need hours to get to it.


For some reason, "Locomotive Breath" by Jethro Tull just started playing in my head,😂


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> For some reason, "Locomotive Breath" by Jethro Tull just started playing in my head,😂


Great song.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

2020 Convert said:


> All I am going to say on this topic.
> 
> I used to be an active member of a small community forum about a sport. There was a good group of moderators, but their hands were pretty tied for free speech.
> 
> ...


I was on a busy forum that collapsed, but the posters there could be bitter, or they seemed to be.
That is an over generalization, but I can’t find another reason for it. 

But there could be some really hard things said. I wouldn’t have called it a community, it could be rancorous.
There was one guy in particular who was a motor mouth punk and obnoxious with his posts. He is not missed by me. The moderators of the place were never there, and there wasn’t anything that glued it together.

A few days ago I wrote one of the advertisers there, and I informed him that the forum was dead. And that he was wasting his ad money.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*The moderators of the place were never there, and there wasn’t anything that glued it together*.

Well, that's not always a bad idea. If the members are adult and have "reasonable" opinions on opposing topics I see no reason to scream for a moderator just because it's midnight. For example, you might like fixed blades and I like folders. We might drag out our trophies and talk all night. I don't see where a "third adult" is needed for anything on something like that.


----------

